# Tire Life



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What specific tire, and what size are they? 

Based on the OEM tires on our Honda and what I've read for a fair number of OEM tires, I'm expecting to replace mine after 20-25k miles. Well, if not sooner, if the lack of wet traction makes me mad enough to.


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

From what I can tell by checking discount tire's website you have 225/50/17 Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires.

Reviews on the site rate them at 4.5/5 and the mileage rating for those tires is 50,000 miles. Should last you close to that so long as you are rotating them every 6-8k miles and keeping the air where it should be. Hope this helps


----------



## RichBogrow (Jan 9, 2012)

P225/50R17 - Continental ContriProContact


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Clarkjs21 said:


> From what I can tell by checking discount tire's website you have 225/50/17 Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires.
> 
> Reviews on the site rate them at 4.5/5 and the mileage rating for those tires is 50,000 miles. Should last you close to that so long as you are rotating them every 6-8k miles and keeping the air where it should be. Hope this helps


The DWS's are night and day different than OEM-spec Continentals. Our Fit has the DWS's in 205/50-16 as a replacement for the OEM Bridgestones, and they are an awesome tire. They ride really well, are quiet (so far), and offer superb grip in the dry and wet. ContiProContacts are much different than ExtremeContact DWS's.


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, those tires are rated for 40,000 but from what I can tell most people are finding that they are either really noisy from the start or get noisy as they wear (in either case all the reviews I see say theyre a really noisy tire) 

From what I can tell most people that have posted reviews about them did not get the 40k out of them because of a lot of reasons but keep them rotated 6-8k miles and personally I like to keep my tires at 35psi (helps keep the stupid tpms light off when the temp drops at night here in MI) but getting the air checked about once a month is what we recommend at work.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

OEM tires aren't meant to get long life. They're meant to get the car off the lot and through most of the warranty period. If the replacement cost is an issue, put aside $50 each month so when the OEM tires go, there's $600 for a new set of longer-lived, better-performing tires.


----------

